# Happy Birthday ThEoRy



## Von blewitt (Aug 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday Rick!!!

Tough to get a Saturday off, but hopefully you have a great day!


----------



## mhenry (Aug 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Seth (Aug 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday Rick. I believe everyone should get a tuna sword on their birthday!


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 10, 2013)

Happy birthday sir. 

k.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday ThEoRy


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday, I will be walking around Brookfield Zoo today and drinking tons of beers in your honor!


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 10, 2013)

Have a good one!


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 10, 2013)

Happy birthday Rick!


----------



## Benuser (Aug 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday, ThEoRy!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 10, 2013)

Happy birthday, Rick!


----------



## Lefty (Aug 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Ricky T.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 10, 2013)

Happy birthday


----------



## chinacats (Aug 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mc2442 (Aug 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday Rick! Love the videos that I have seen.

Matt


----------



## HHH Knives (Aug 10, 2013)

Happy B Day!


----------



## El Pescador (Aug 10, 2013)

Happy b-day Rick!


----------



## mhlee (Aug 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## WillC (Aug 10, 2013)

Have a great day Rick


----------



## don (Aug 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 11, 2013)

happy birthday!


----------



## Mingooch (Aug 11, 2013)

Happy bday


----------



## mainaman (Aug 11, 2013)

Happy birthday


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh geez, I just saw this. Thanks guys! We got our asses kicked all day with about 250 a la carte covers, a funeral bruncheon for 56 right into a wedding dinner for 160. No rest for the weary. Today I'm off and plan to try a couple of rehandles and re decal my old school gt performer. Thanks again for the bday wishes, I'll be looking forward to my postal delivery service for all the knives you guys have sent me


----------



## heldentenor (Aug 12, 2013)

Theory's birthday usually means something awesome for the rest of us to ogle--so in that spirit, Happy Birthday, Rick!


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, usually yes. Just got a Dodge Charger though so........


----------



## Lefty (Aug 12, 2013)

A prototype will be en route soon....


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 12, 2013)

Belated happy birthday, Rick!


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 12, 2013)

+1 on the belated thing.........................................


----------



## eaglerock (Aug 13, 2013)

Happy birthday  what knife did you get ??


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm upgrading my car stereo this year.


----------



## franzb69 (Aug 15, 2013)

happy birthday theory!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Aug 16, 2013)

Kind of late... But happy birthdaaaay!!


----------

